# How’s everyone’s tree standing up?



## Peglo (8 December 2021)

5th year this poor tree has had to hold up to meowers. 
it was actually quite a nice tree when we got it.


----------



## ArklePig (8 December 2021)

Guinea pig proofing 😂


----------



## Rumtytum (8 December 2021)

That’s made me laugh Peglo!


----------



## Archangel (8 December 2021)

The sheep got in the garden and ate my real tree so this is the first year with an artificial one. 
I think the feral cats are waiting until I decorate it to launch their attack.  It will be a long wait as who knows where the decorations are. 

Arklepig - I am liking those drinks and that cake.


----------



## ArklePig (8 December 2021)

It's my nut free Christmas cake I make every year but I think this year I outdid myself (also my husband iced it hence why it looks good 😂)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 December 2021)

I’ve got a small potted one that’s survived from last year I’m debating whether it’s worth bringing in with the new kitten. I know he’ll have a lot of fun with it 😱


----------



## Rumtytum (8 December 2021)

SussexbytheXmasTree said:



			I’ve got a small potted one that’s survived from last year I’m debating whether it’s worth bringing in with the new kitten. I know he’ll have a lot of fun with it 😱
		
Click to expand...

We would like to see kitten having a lot of fun with it 😀


----------



## poiuytrewq (8 December 2021)

I kind of dread putting ours up this year. Not only does it have to deal with Arlo cat again but two small terrorists. I’m not sure it will be up long or look good 😳


----------



## BallyJ (8 December 2021)

I haven't put one up yet!


----------



## ycbm (8 December 2021)

It's not up yet and we can't decide whether to put the usual perspex screen in front of it or have a laugh cry  at what the kitten gets up to first. 
.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (8 December 2021)

Haven't put one up yet and not sure how it's going to work with so many more animals , especially the rommies


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 December 2021)

BallyJ said:



			I haven't put one up yet! 

Click to expand...

Whaaaat 😱 it’s the 8th of December. How can you not have put a tree up yet 😂


----------



## Auslander (8 December 2021)

I haven't even thought about putting a tree up yet! I usually do it a few days before Christmas


----------



## Surbie (8 December 2021)

Oh come ON!
Only one picture of a catinnatree? Albeit a fantastic one. I was hoping for more...



ETA: Peglo, I really love the furry bauble - such a cute, satisfied expression.


----------



## Boulty (8 December 2021)

Not up yet... more worried about the puppy than the cat this year.  Large puppgate has been purchased to protect it from being jumped on... what's the betting this will suddenly make it an extremely attractive prospect for the cat who has spent the last few years utterly ignoring it?! (to my eternal disappointment as the previous cat didn't even used to wait for it to be fully built before he started climbing it / attacking the decorations!)  One of his favourite things is winding the dog up so don't think he'll be able to resist something that's forbidden to the dog but that he can technically reach by leaping over the gate!


----------



## horsimous (8 December 2021)

Great picture, it made my day!


----------



## ycbm (8 December 2021)

Surbie said:



			Oh come ON!
Only one picture of a catinnatree? Albeit a fantastic one. I was hoping for more...
		
Click to expand...

Just to keep you going.  This one's from years ago,  hoping our current ginger monster lives up to his predecessor.


----------



## ycbm (8 December 2021)

This was the most crazy bold kitten we ever had.  I told the friend I got her from that I saw her sat in the road facing down a car,  and we didn't expect her to live long.  Guess what? Friend also lost her sister exactly the same way,  the only two cats either of us have lost on the roads  here.


----------



## Peglo (8 December 2021)

Suitably called Loki 


The fluff last year. She is yet to venture up the tree this year.

@ycbm sorry to hear you lost your pusso.


----------



## Surbie (9 December 2021)

Thank you for the extra photos, they are ace! 
Sorry you lost the tortie ycbm, she is beautiful.


----------



## YorksG (9 December 2021)

This is the only inside tree we shall be having this year, too many dogs! But we will be having the Christmas Village


----------



## ycbm (9 December 2021)

Surbie said:



			Sorry you lost the tortie ycbm, she is beautiful.
		
Click to expand...


Thankyou Sprout was stunning and I had been looking out for one like her for a couple of years.  I knew there were cats in the area with that double coat,  which is grey on top and buff underneath. But she was feral,  from a feral mother, unknown father, and she was a wild free spirit.  She didn't do cuddles and she really did think she could stop a car. She had a wonderful life for 2 years and her death looked as if it was instant,  not a mark on her,  just lying "asleep" in the road outside the house.

I think we will have to leave the perspex off for a few days,  I really want a picture of Pickle in the tree 😁


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 December 2021)

My parents refused to have a tree after the suspected Forest Cat went up the tree. Down came the tree with her astride it 😂 they then refused to put it up again due to having an even naughtier ragdoll 😂

I now own said Christmas tree

The tree has yet to go up, but I cannot wait for it to do so, as I think ss vs the tree could be extremely entertaining 😂


----------



## Peglo (9 December 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			My parents refused to have a tree after the suspected Forest Cat went up the tree. Down came the tree with her astride it 😂 they then refused to put it up again due to having an even naughtier ragdoll 😂

I now own said Christmas tree

The tree has yet to go up, but I cannot wait for it to do so, as I think ss vs the tree could be extremely entertaining 😂
		
Click to expand...

this is amazing 😂😂

please let us know who wins the tussle!!


----------



## windand rain (9 December 2021)

I have the tree but no longer have the cat mind you he was far too superior to climb it
	


Miss him more each day


----------



## Peglo (10 December 2021)

windand rain said:



			I have the tree but no longer have the cat mind you he was far too superior to climb it
	View attachment 83958
View attachment 83957

Miss him more each day
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear of your loss @windand rain . he sure looks a character.


----------



## Boulty (11 December 2021)

The tree is up along with its protection.  Given that he's already tried to run off with tinsel & 2 knitted snowmen I think it's needed! Horrid doesn't care & has gone out.


----------



## ycbm (11 December 2021)

Countdown starting ......  tree is going up unprotected at about 8, when I'll have a video camera ready.  He's allowed one go at destroying the tree before we fix it and and put it behind perspex 🤣
.


----------



## Rumtytum (11 December 2021)

ycbm said:



			Countdown starting ......  tree is going up unprotected at about 8, when I'll have a video camera ready.  He's allowed one go at destroying the tree before we fix it and and put it behind perspex 🤣
.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait!!! But will have to as we are 2 hours ahead and I go to bed early 🙁🙁🙁


----------



## Peglo (11 December 2021)

ycbm said:



			Countdown starting ......  tree is going up unprotected at about 8, when I'll have a video camera ready.  He's allowed one go at destroying the tree before we fix it and and put it behind perspex 🤣
.
		
Click to expand...

been waiting for your tree to go up 😂🎄😼


----------



## ycbm (11 December 2021)




----------



## Rumtytum (12 December 2021)

ycbm said:









Click to expand...

Please do not put up the Perspex screen yet - I’m sure there’s more action to come 😀


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 December 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/g7WH9Um


----------



## conniegirl (17 December 2021)

We dog and child proofed ours by putting it on a tv cabinet.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 December 2021)

The tree went up tonight. As you will see below, I had "help" to put it up.

So far SS especially has realised baubles make a fun toy. PD likes to lurk under the tree, plotting. You may notice the top branch is at a rather weird angle. prior to the photo and "interference" this was quite straight. 

No climbing attempts yet, OH is being a bit of a fun spoiler but I'm rather enjoying the fun and games, though SS is a little too keen on the lights

PD was seen at one point walking across the lounge carrying a small rocking horse ornament. mean OH has now put it too high to reach ☹

They were chasing each other just now and the tree lurched violently 😂 the hedgehog in the photo has also been sent to the floor!



Hopefully I have even more exciting updates soon. Just picked up 3 baubles from the floor so all back in place. They are now alone downstairs with it (they have the run of the house)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 December 2021)

What fab pics. Look at their ickle faces!🤣


----------



## Peglo (18 December 2021)

Nothing…. I’m upto nothing


----------



## Surbie (18 December 2021)

ycbm said:









Click to expand...

There aren't enough 'like' buttons for this, it's wonderful!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 December 2021)

"Of course we won't touch the tree"




Ah....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 December 2021)

Continued...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 December 2021)

PD wanted to rearrange the ribbon



OH told her off, and spoilt her fun, so she glowered at him, and tried to bite him





Out of petulance at being banned from rearranging the tree, she launched the hedgehog ornament from the dvd rack


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 December 2021)

CCL, I love your cats. So gorgeous and full of character.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 December 2021)

I can see you....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 December 2021)

Fabulous pics CCL🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 December 2021)

"I'm going to get this rocking horse it's offended me. Even better I can keep my fluffy round pudding backside on the sofa while doing so" 








Yes these would be little frp teeth marks...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 December 2021)

Ha ha, her face glaring at you taking her picture.


----------



## Peglo (22 December 2021)




----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 December 2021)

Why do I suspect cat involvement?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (24 December 2021)

"Of course I didn't rip the mane and tail from the rocking horse, nor did I unravel the ribbon by diving through it"


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 December 2021)

Wrong one!


----------



## Cloball (30 December 2021)

M is not at all interested in decoration s however he has taken to hiding in the base while he prepares to pounce on you or an unsuspecting toy.


----------

